
Why Object-Oriented Languages Need Tail Calls (2009) - networked
http://www.eighty-twenty.org/2011/10/01/oo-tail-calls
======
dbpokorny
> implement a set

> don't use a hash table

> use the stack

> complain when language doesn't have tail call

wat

